# Grano Tourney



## sneak (Feb 11, 2003)

Just wondering if everyone knows about the tourney this weekend at grano, should be a good time! Hopefully theres some success it's been really off and on, "mostly off" there. A few teams are coming from my area hopefully theres a good turnout. Good Luck To ALL! Keep Fishing.


----------

